# interesting feeder "white cloud"



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I was at my LPS store, picking up a new anubias when I made the mistake of looking at the feeder guppy/white cloud tank. So in the end, not only did I come home with a new anubias (with a freebie sprig of anacharis) but I got 3 of what I thought were white clouds. 

One is definitely a white cloud. One is definitely not, it looks like an endler, or more likely, an endler cross. The third is a little tiny guy, I think might be a guppy since it doesn't have the white cloud stripe, but it might be another endlers cross since he's got some interesting colors. Unfortunately, as I said, he is/was tiny...and Mr. Dragoon (my betta) is a bit grumpy, and I haven't seen him for a bit. 

But do guppy/endlers ever calm down? Mine's been zooming around nonstop, and I think Dragoon isn't liking him too much.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

i got one endler and 2 assorted males at the weekend the first 2 or 3 days they were very active but they do calm down once they settle in more, mine keep swimming amongst the danios and schooling with my tetras


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas are not too nice to guppies or endlers.The fins are too flowey and colorful.I would keep an eye out for aggression,and if the need arises,move the new inhabitants.I do believe they calm down eventually,but next to a betta,they are a little spazzy.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Bettas are not too nice to guppies or endlers.The fins are too flowey and colorful.I would keep an eye out for aggression,and if the need arises,move the new inhabitants.I do believe they calm down eventually,but next to a betta,they are a little spazzy.


Yeah, that's why I was trying to get white clouds instead of guppies, much less endlers. Still pretty, but not as likely to cause a fight. My lil endler/guppy doesn't really seem too flashy, after all, he was mixed in with the feeder guppies, but he's swimming around so much it's annoying my betta. 

Now I'm trying to decide whether to go get another actual white cloud since they're schooling fish. On the other hand, the one I've got doesn't seem too stressed, and I don't want to stress out my betta even more.


----------

